# Southern side of Crete



## Taranaki (Feb 19, 2009)

Would be grateful if anyone could tell me about towns/villages on the southern coast of Crete - is there anywhere that doesn't close right down in winter? I don't mean tourist venues, rather essential services like a bank, Post Office, market or supermarket, a bus every so often to connect to other places, etc. 

We are looking for a relatively non-touristy town to live in for a couple of years. 

Can anyone supply some names? Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## zoebraoudakis (Jan 20, 2009)

I would recommend you try Hora Sfakion. Sfakia is a small and extremely beautiful village in South West Crete. It is approximately 1 and a half hours from Hania (town where you can do main shopping, banking, government offices etc). I may be biased as my father was from there and many of my family live there but for me it is the most beautiful place in the world.

An informative website with lots of photos which may assist in getting a clearer picture of this place is 

Wolfgang Kistler's Sfakia and Crete Photos Pages, index page

There is also a book I recommend you read called "In Sfakia" although of course I cant remember the author's name right now and I lent my copy to a friend yesterday... Peter someone I think. He has been visiting Sfakia for 30 years and is a British author and professor.

Good luck!


----------



## zoebraoudakis (Jan 20, 2009)

*in addition*

Having re-read your post, you should also check out Kalyves where I live, a coastal village approx 15 minutes from Hania. I have lived here since November and there are lots of shops, cafes, supermarkets etc open. There are even a couple of banks, a mobile phone shop, car hire etc etc. My change of heart comes from thinking about Sfakia in the winter and as much as it is a beautiful place to live, there might not be enough to keep you interested through the winter time as there are a grand total of um...not many...places that stay open. Two cafes, one which does food, one restaurant, a bakery, an internet cafe, a small supermarket (greek version of supermarket of course, what would essentially be a mini-market in the UK), post office....and churches.... think thats about it for Sfakia in the winter... oh yes and my cousin has just opened a new place there overlooking Sfakia and Loutro.

Anyway also check out Kalyves. There are quite a few ex-pats that have bought houses here and in villages around here. I would not recommend Plaka as I have heard many bad things about that area. There are many English people who have bought houses there and have been broken into...


----------



## Taranaki (Feb 19, 2009)

zoebraoudakis said:


> I would recommend you try Hora Sfakion. Sfakia is a small and extremely beautiful village in South West Crete. It is approximately 1 and a half hours from Hania (town where you can do main shopping, banking, government offices etc). I may be biased as my father was from there and many of my family live there but for me it is the most beautiful place in the world.
> 
> An informative website with lots of photos which may assist in getting a clearer picture of this place is
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your replies. The places you mention sound perfect - just the sort of thing I was looking for. 

Taranaki.


----------



## zoebraoudakis (Jan 20, 2009)

Im so glad this might help you in your quest...let me know how you get on...


----------



## Taranaki (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you - much appreciated. I didn't know about those two.


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

Have you looked at Rhodes. With Easy Jet now flying there all year round it does not shut down out of season like Crete.



Regards


Howard


----------



## Taranaki (Feb 19, 2009)

*Hello Howard*



Howard Lewis said:


> Have you looked at Rhodes. With Easy Jet now flying there all year round it does not shut down out of season like Crete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. However, we've settled on Crete for the first 6 months - but after that - who knows?

Regards
Taranaki


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

*Crete*

So how are you finding it ?


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

*living on south Crete*

I would not recommend Sfakia in winter. too limited, with many places closed. I spent a year in Palaiochora (SW) and would not do so again. 
Ierepetra is the only place fully functional in winter on the south coast.


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

Howard Lewis said:


> Rhodes is nice in the Winter now that easyjet fly there all year round everything stays open.


Oh, that's interesting. Less of the north/south divide, then. Anyhow the ferries to Cyprus are suddenly due to start up again on 7.5.09 kicking off from Rhodes, so Rhodes really is the pivotal island insofar as reachng Cyprus from Greece is concerned, which kind of solves the dilemma of Rhodes v Crete!


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

*Rhodes v Crete*

So do you have your own place there ?


Howard


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

Howard Lewis said:


> So do you have your own place there ?
> 
> 
> Howard


There where? Crete? Rhodes? Cyprus? anyhow, the answer is not to all three! I just rent wherever ... 
On return to Cyprus - if I get there - intend to once again rent long term. However, the shipping situation Greece-Cyprus being so uncertain, a pied-a-terre on Rhode might be an appropriate solution.
The downside to Rhodes is that tuition in Modern Greek seems to be meagre whereas in Rethymnon it is virtually year round. Since progression in the language is a top priority for me, makes more sense to base myself in Rethymnn in fact. 
I'll see. A major advantage of Crete is that it is so readily accessible. The new shipping link Gythion-Rethymnon sounds well worth a try ...


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

*Accesability*

<snip>

Easy Jet are now flying to Rhodes all year round and there is another airline called Kiss which goes direct from Stansted now as well.


----------



## phoebee (May 31, 2009)

*Retiring to Crete*

I am thinking of retiring to Greece and have currently chosen Crete as I need the warmest possible winter. I assume I will try Ierapetra. Could anyone help me with these questions?

If one rents an apartment, is internet available via the phone lines?
Is internet available via cellphone? Are simcards available locally or does one have to get fixed up in, say, Athens?

I am a bit worried about arrival at Athens Airport in terms of safety and security, as I am very old and would have my entire possessions with me after a long-haul flight. Is it possible to cross the Attica Road from Arrivals to the Sofitel without being set upon by scamsters and pickpockets etc? [ If u think I am paranoid, I was mugged in Barcelona and it has made me very wary!! ]

If anyone can advise me, I would be very grateful.


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

phoebee said:


> i am thinking of retiring to greece and have currently chosen crete as i need the warmest possible winter. I assume i will try ierapetra. Could anyone help me with these questions?
> 
> If one rents an apartment, is internet available via the phone lines? Yes
> is internet available via cellphone? Don't know. Probably yes.
> ...


ierapetra is recokned to have the warmest climate.
Bu cyprus is even warmer! And larnaca airport has to be safer than athens!


----------



## phoebee (May 31, 2009)

Thanks raph, lots of interesting stuff there. At least inet/phones seem easy. I have to start at Athens for several reasons. But it is interesting that Cyprus is warmer, so I will study that possibility for later. Once in the region, one can always go scouting. I'm looking for availability of swimming [pool or sea], access to internet, and the minimum of cold weather. The rest I can accommodate somehow.


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

phoebee said:


> Thanks raph, lots of interesting stuff there. At least inet/phones seem easy. I have to start at Athens for several reasons. But it is interesting that Cyprus is warmer, so I will study that possibility for later. Once in the region, one can always go scouting. I'm looking for availability of swimming [pool or sea], access to internet, and the minimum of cold weather. The rest I can accommodate somehow.


I lived in SW Crete, in Palaiochora, before moving on to Cyprus. On return, I spent about 1 month in SE Crete around Makriyaialos and then Ag. Nikalaos. but it was august and very hot. the swimming nr Ierapetra is very disappointing.

P/hora was not so great in winter and v few places are heated so it was lucky to find a flat with c.h. which was, however, VERY expensive. Higher standard of accommodations in Cyprus and in most places you will find reverse c.h./a.c. and many accommodations have swim pools. 

There are a few Internet cafs in Ierapetra. there is vg swimming off the island of Chrissi where u can go on a day excursion. 

You might in fact be better off in Rhodes. I was impressed by the beaches on Rhodes as also the excellent bus service. It is more cosmoploitan that Ierapetra which is not that touristy out of season. 

HTH


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

*life in Kalives*



zoebraoudakis said:


> Having re-read your post, you should also check out Kalyves where I live, a coastal village approx 15 minutes from Hania. I have lived here since November and there are lots of shops, cafes, supermarkets etc open. There are even a couple of banks, a mobile phone shop, car hire etc etc. My change of heart comes from thinking about Sfakia in the winter and as much as it is a beautiful place to live, there might not be enough to keep you interested through the winter time as there are a grand total of um...not many...places that stay open. Two cafes, one which does food, one restaurant, a bakery, an internet cafe, a small supermarket (greek version of supermarket of course, what would essentially be a mini-market in the UK), post office....and churches.... think thats about it for Sfakia in the winter... oh yes and my cousin has just opened a new place there overlooking Sfakia and Loutro.
> 
> Anyway also check out Kalyves. There are quite a few ex-pats that have bought houses here and in villages around here. I would not recommend Plaka as I have heard many bad things about that area. There are many English people who have bought houses there and have been broken into...


Hi. Kalives sounds rather good. How best to go about finding a furnished studio or 1 bedroom apartment to rent there long-term plse? Would it be possible to get from Kalives to Rethymnon twice weekly on the bus with relative ease? Thanks for any help.


----------



## zoebraoudakis (Jan 20, 2009)

raph said:


> Hi. Kalives sounds rather good. How best to go about finding a furnished studio or 1 bedroom apartment to rent there long-term plse? Would it be possible to get from Kalives to Rethymnon twice weekly on the bus with relative ease? Thanks for any help.


You will find something to rent very easily. When are you thinking of coming over? There is a bus that passes the main road near the centre of Kalyves - approx 15 min walk maximum - every hour to Rethymnon and costs 5 euros each way so your travel costs would be 20 euros per week. 

I know a lady who works for a local estate agent and can put you in contact with her if you like. 

Kind regards and I look forward to hearing from you with your plans. I will be happy to help as much as I can.


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

*living in Kalives*



zoebraoudakis said:


> You will find something to rent very easily. When are you thinking of coming over? There is a bus that passes the main road near the centre of Kalyves - approx 15 min walk maximum - every hour to Rethymnon and costs 5 euros each way so your travel costs would be 20 euros per week.
> 
> I know a lady who works for a local estate agent and can put you in contact with her if you like.
> 
> Kind regards and I look forward to hearing from you with your plans. I will be happy to help as much as I can.


Every hour to Rethymnn. Wow - that's excellent! Thanks.
I am SUPPOSED to be attending the summer course in MGreek in Rethymnon which starts on 29 June unil 24 July. 
I am due in Patras on 22.6 and probably but not definitel in souda on 23.6. 

your estate agent contact in Kalives sounds promising. thanks for the suggestion. 

thanks for being so helpful - appreciated.


----------



## phoebee (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, contributors. I have decided on Cyprus. Perhaps I should quit this forum and emerge in the Cyprus forum.


----------

